# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Minimap outside

## noobgamer80

Hi, can someone tell me please, how I can fix the Minimap. 
That she is not outside of the minimap frame.
Thank you very much
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## s4000

rename the plugins\User\RevealConfigurationExamplePlugin.cs to RevealConfigurationExamplePlugin.txt

----------


## noobgamer80

> rename the plugins\User\RevealConfigurationExamplePlugin.cs to RevealConfigurationExamplePlugin.txt


Thank you so much

----------

